
Ask HN: List of CS interview questions - anonytrary
I&#x27;m looking for a <i>large</i> compilation of CS programming interview questions and answers. Answers are preferred, but not required. Explicit questions are preferred, but resources such as this Reddit thread[0] are also welcome.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;cscareerquestions&#x2F;comments&#x2F;20ahfq&#x2F;heres_a_pretty_big_list_of_programming_interview&#x2F;
======
crazypyro
[https://leetcode.com/problemset/all/](https://leetcode.com/problemset/all/)

~~~
anonytrary
I don't have much knowledge on this, but in your (or someone else's) opinion,
how does this compare to HackerRank[0]? Would you say these problems are
easier, on-par, or more difficult than HackerRank problems[1]?

[0] [https://www.hackerrank.com](https://www.hackerrank.com)

[1]
[https://www.hackerrank.com/domains/algorithms](https://www.hackerrank.com/domains/algorithms)

------
akhilcacharya
Leetcode is the right answer. The better question is how folks got to the
point of nailing these questions without going to a top CS program or doing
competitive programming.

I'm honestly beginning to think it's an inherent ability given how little
folks from top schools struggle with interviews.

~~~
mindvirus
It’s just practice. I went to a good school, but I’ve spent 100s of hours
doing programming contest questions. The secret is, there aren’t that many
unique interview questions, and so once you get the pattern recognition down
(binary search problems, hash table problems, dynamic programming problems,
etc.) and practice your speed, interviews become easy.

------
saamm
Maybe this[0]? I'm unaffiliated but have found use in it.

0: [https://www.careercup.com/page](https://www.careercup.com/page)

